# Smoked Lamb Meatballs w/ Q-View



## adiochiro3

We had some ground lamb in the freezer just begging to be smoked.  I snitched a few sprigs of rosemary from the neighbor's yard, chopped them fine & dropped them in some EVOO to steep.  I also crushed a large garlic clove and zested a whole lemon into the EVOO.  The oil steeped for 4-5 hours.

I strained & pressed the solids out of the oil and drizzled the oil into the ground lamb.  Italian bread crumbs sopped up some moisture & I formed 35 small meatballs (1-1.25" diameter). 








I also stuffed some button mushrooms and ABT's with ground pork sausage, pineapple, cheddar cheese, and Italian bread crumbs (actually, no pineapple in the mushrooms -- too much moisture which makes them super soggy). 







My son doesn't like Jalapeno heat, so I split an Anaheim and stuffed it for him.  I also found a few pork chops in the half-off bin this morning and threw those in after dusting them with Rudy's, pepper, and brown sugar.  I smoked everything between 225-250*.  The appetizers were done in about 1.5 hours, and the chops and meatballs in about 2ish+ hours (pulled at 160* internal temp).  Here's the finished shot (the appetizers were inhaled before I could get the camera focused LOL!!!).







The lamb was fantastic; it went through 3 flavor phases on the palate: smoke, lamb, lemon.   The smoke ring went over half way in, & the meat flavor was very mild and tasty.  We served them over rice.  The only changes I would make would be a bit less lemon zest in the EVOO, and some sort of sweet sauce to pour over the lamb/rice pile.

Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## SmokinAl

Your making me hungry James! It all looks so delicious! Great job!


----------



## fife

WOW sure


----------



## venture

Good looking stuff!  Gotta love that lamb.

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## beer-b-q

Looks Great...


----------



## les3176

Tasty looking smoke!!!


----------



## meateater

That looks so good! Did you mix anything with the ground lamb or just drizzle them?


----------



## adiochiro3

meateater said:


> That looks so good! Did you mix anything with the ground lamb or just drizzle them?


Just the enhanced EVOO mentioned above and Italian bread crumbs mixed in.  Really nice flavor!


----------



## meateater

adiochiro3 said:


> Just the enhanced EVOO mentioned above and Italian bread crumbs mixed in.  Really nice flavor!


Thanks, that's going on my smoking soon list. I've been going back to basics lately and let the smoke do the talking.


----------

